# Punctures in France etc.



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, wondering who are the best people to call if I get a puncture while abroad?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I assume you have been prudent and added european breakdown cover to your insurance and carry a spare wheel .............just ring them.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Avoid having punctures in France! I needed a new 15" Vancocamper tyre from one of the many huge tyre depots spread all over France. It was €176 ..... if only I could have waited 'til I got home.

Alan


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

luckily i have a spare wheel but i will also be taking a tubeless tyre repair kit for emergency use only (available from ebay ect ) and cheap

i have had a kit for years , they do work well but as a emergency repair only as i do not think they are legal in europe

i got mine when in america advised by an american friend who showed me the kit and had used it on a bigger hole and put 3 plugs in it lasted till he got around to going to the tyre repair shop


they are popular there as they have big tyres on there trucks and most dont have a spare wheel

you just clean the hole with the supplied file push in a sticky strip of rubber blow up tyre cut of the excess and away you go 

i would also use this if you have a van that has comes with the can of glue that you put in the tyre as the garage will not want to repair it once the glue has been used

the plugs can be easily removed at the garage and then they can repair it with a proper plug from the inside

barry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I would never, ever rely on a can of goo to repair any of my vehicle or trailer tyres, especially the larger ones on the Mercedes with 121 load rating.

A spare is the way to go, period. If you have room, take a spare tyre carcass as well if you're going deep into Europe.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Thanks. Do you, or anyone else, know if the kits Barry describes are available in Europe/UK and what they are described as and brand name(s)?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like in the UK when you have a flat away from home you are at the mercy of the recovery/breakdown service who will and do charge full price.
But in France like anywhere else there are always more competitive suppiers of tyres and batteries. You just have to look.

Ray.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Thanks. Do you, or anyone else, know if the kits Barry describes are available in Europe/UK and what they are described as and brand name(s)?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff/Barry

We had a puncture in France a couple of years ago, we had a spare but did not fancy getting it all balanced on the trolley jack and getting at the inside wheel on the back axle, especially in howling gale at Calais aire.

Quick google and then trundled 1mile to a repair garage, got my tools out to take off wheel trim, Non Non or whatever said the man, got me to roll it back while he looked under STOP he said rolled around underneath for a couple of minutes and came out with a 6mm bolt, put some air in and Bonjour Bon journey 20 euros please, yes he had plugged it. Quite the norm as I understand it so bought one of these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DYNAPLUG-TUBELESS-REPAIR-MOTORCYCLES-CARTS/dp/B003VE6538

Never used it yet but certainly would if needed, will add that the plug did a few thousand miles before the tyres were changed and I asked the tyre dealer and he said he carried one as well incase he got a flat in his Run Flats on his BMW.

Martin


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
as i said for emergency repair only
but they do work and for a couple of £ worth carrying one
to get you home
or to a local garage to have it repaired correctly

lots on ebay

barry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you have a puncture in France the best way to get on your way again is to change it yourself.

A few years ago we were on an Aire in France and a fellow Brit pointed out that my front tyre looked 'a bit low'.

It had a slow puncture, a nail was in it, and between us we changed the wheel in a few minutes.

I took the tyre to a local garage and they repaired the tyre, charged €10, and we were on our way in no time.

If we hadn't had a spare wheel we could have been standing around for hours waiting for a recovery vehicle.

Calling the recovery people should be your last thought not your first as they are very thin on the ground at weekends and the frequent public holidays and your, and certainly mine, lack of foreign language skills to summon the recovery may also delay their response.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I would never, ever rely on a can of goo to repair any of my vehicle or trailer tyres, especially the larger ones on the Mercedes with 121 load rating.
> 
> A spare is the way to go, period. If you have room, take a spare tyre carcass as well if you're going deep into Europe.
> 
> Peter


Totally agree! When I purchased my present M/H, it came without a spare. The very next day, 
I purchased one and altered the repair kit to be just a pump!
I wouldn't go out of the driveway, without a spare, or at the very least a replacement tyre as some can be difficult to source!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just for Graham....... It's a football flood light in Portugal... Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Ray
Don't know if you know, but some on top of a church or similar are protected by the villagers.
They come back year after year and very nice to see 8) 
They don't half nest in some strange places


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, sorry to the op daveil.
We saw dozens in really odd places while in Portugal this winter.
The ones on the church in Valdermorillo near Madrid are protected.
But all over the Algarve they had built condos up many pylons and lights. 
Dozens in Silves on old derelict buildings.
Faro town centre roundabout had built a stand for them.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also would not venture out without a spare and enough tools to change if needed....

if you shred a tyre - which can happen quite easily, a can of goo will go nowhere, the ONLY answer is a complete spare wheel........

Tyre repairs and breakdowns in France are part of the insurance policy - hence why there is no AA/RAC equivalent - in case of problems you ring the insurance company and they sort it.....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have pondered about getting rid of the spare wheel which is underneath at the back as it would probably allow me some extra valuable payload. Sounds daft but it might make a difference in the next choice of scooter I get.

I have used it once in 7 years. I just called the AA and let them sort it out. Couldnt get the thing off anyway. I suppose its a daft idea as if its a Sunday you could be stuck overnight.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Barry. You need all the spares you can carry...!!!!

Ray.
with spare wheel, jack, multimeter, gaffer tape and fuses.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Perhaps the fact that you couldn't get it off easily reflects the maintenance schedule that has been performed over the past 7 years.....

Our Citroen Picasso sustained a puncture and we were unable to release the spare wheel, fortunately the garage owner came over, changed the wheel, took away the punctured one and replaced the wrecked tyre, all for the cost of the tyre at markedly reduced price c/w the UK.......

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Regarding spare wheels and breakdown cover.
I think I am right to say that if you do not carry a spare, then your breakdown cover cannot help you. This is because specific tyres may not be immediately available and the cost of obtaining one for you and fitting it could prove expensive for your cover. If, as happened to me, you happen to have a spare, then the cover will get a little man out on a Sunday morning, with a hangover, to change it for you, although in my case he refused to put any more air into it (there was some) and to find a garage to blow it up. I would have liked to blow him up!

Alan


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Regarding spare wheels and breakdown cover.
> I think I am right to say that if you do not carry a spare, then your breakdown cover cannot help you. This is because specific tyres may not be immediately available and the cost of obtaining one for you and fitting it could prove expensive for your cover. If, as happened to me, you happen to have a spare, then the cover will get a little man out on a Sunday morning, with a hangover, to change it for you, although in my case he refused to put any more air into it (there was some) and to find a garage to blow it up. I would have liked to blow him up!
> 
> Alan


I asked our insurance company about this and they stated you were covered providing the van came without a spare, but an inflation kit. How they would check I would not know, but we carry a spare in any event.

On Barry D's point, I wonder whether you could just take the tyre, not bother with the rim and then you have a spare that they could change, it would save weight. A half way house compromise.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A number of years ago, we were pulling a caravan which snaked, ripping off one of the 'van tyres (fortunately as that brought it back in line with the towing car), obviously we fitted the spare that we had....

I contacted Red Pennant and asked about cover (the damage was all covered by the insurance) and they told us that as we had used our spare for the incident, our cover would still continue even though we no longer had a spare....

We actually needed a complete new wheel as the rim had been gouged by contact with the autoroute surface.....

Always carry a full spare - but hopefully you will never need it.....

One of the key points is to make sure that is the securing point involves a screw thread that it is kept clean and free from mud and general grot - clean it off, try it and spray it with WD40 or similar at regular intervals (and that doesn't mean once every 5 years....)

We hadn't with our Picasso and the build up of 5 years crud was substantial to say the least....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Probably best to leave it on then, especially if it makes your breakdown cover void.

The one time we did use it for a puncture in Northern France the bloke the AA sent was quite possibly the most unhelpful and rudest person I ever met. It was Sunday lunchtime however so perhaps he wasnt best pleased at being called out. He even refused (at first) to go under the van to get the spare wheel which was bit daft as that was the main reason for me calling them as I couldnt get to it or get it off.

Ill ask the garage to make sure its free and easy to release next time they service it but I doubt very much I would ever attempt it myself. Dont even have a jack.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise,


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The problem is that you never know in advance that you are going to have a tyre problem, you never know WHAT is going to go wrong and you also don't know that a replacement tyre would be available for your vehicle in the location you are broken down.

I have just put six brand new tyres on the Mercedes plus a new spare. I STILL will take a spare tyre when we go down to France in May, plus two spares for the 6-wheel trailer as well.

Peter


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Just for Graham....... It's a football flood light in Portugal... Ray.


Ray, are you trying to steal my crown as Queen of Off Topic posts???


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Inside the garage of our Exsis, Hymer have fitted a spair wheel. It gets in the way and takes up valuable space that I could do with, but there's no way I'll take it out. I wouldn't venture abroad without a spare, in my opinion that would utter madness, first because I don't speak enough French to call for help and secondly I wouldn't want to be stranded on the side of the road. If I were to get a flat I'd change the wheel and then head for the nearest campsite, pitch up and ask the owners for help. The French are very kind and helpful, when asked I found that most will go out of their way to help.

We have had a number of reasons to seek help both for our old first motorhome and medical when my wife has been unwell.

Wobby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Just for Graham....... It's a football flood light in Portugal... Ray.
> ...


I can only claim age distraction Viv.
If I don't do it now it gets lost or I might not survive to write.

Hurggssssss
Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If your MH does not carry a spare WHEEL and tyre then check the small print of your breakdown cover VERY closely as some (not all but some) policies have a condition that they will not cover you in the event of a puncture if you do not have a "serviceable" spare wheel and tyre. 

My MH didn't come with a spare, I bought one at the earliest opportunity. 

Yes it takes up space

Yes it eats into my payload

BUT

No matter what happens to any tyre on my MH I will be able, if necessary, to change a wheel and continue my journey.

To me it's a simply not worth the risk of not having a spare. Having said that I tow a Smart car and that doesn't have a spare (different sized tyres front and rear) but I do have an aerosol puncture repair can (and I will be getting one of those plug devices listed in a previous post as well) 

Amdy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> HermanHymer said:
> 
> 
> > raynipper said:
> ...


God forbid!!!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As we have a Rapido 6 series we are so near our weight limit at the start we haven’t got a spare wheel but we do carry a spare tyre. I also contacted our breakdown insurance as we haven’t got a spare and they said as the vehicle wasn’t supplied with one that was fine.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Whose your breakdown cover with Greygit? 

I don't have a spare either but in 14 years I have only ever had one slow puncture and that was spotted on my drive!

I understand the CC's Mayday service does not charge so I do not bother with carrying any kind of spare in the UK. My tyres are standard commercial ones so it should not be a problem obtaining one if necessary. I am not unduely worried about any delays.

On the continent I use the CC Red Pennant insurance, they charge £100 if you haven't got a spare. Still cheaper than buying a spare wheel and tyre. However I usually strap a spare tyre onto a cycle rack on these trips.

peedee


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We had a blow out in France and carry a spare. I didn't fancy jacking the van up on a scissors jack on the hard shoulder of a motorway. We have the Comfort breakdown insurance. Called them via motorway emergency phone, the bloke came out, changed it and away we went. No charge to us , paid by the insurers over the phone. 

I've now bought a decent jack though.


----------

